# Cock-feather up Vs Cock-feather to the side



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

If an arrow is tuned properly, it isn't going to interfere with the bow anyways. You could shoot in an position and not worry.


----------



## hawkmoon (Dec 18, 2006)

fire fox archery has a very good section on different fletching styles and how they affect arrow flight, I prefer the 4 fletch 60X120


----------



## meesier42 (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't have years of shooting to say for sure, but I do know that my 3x120 and my 4x90 flu-flu's come off the bow the same, no noticable change in flight. it would appear the feathers completely lay down as they cross the riser.


----------



## CCArrows (Mar 29, 2006)

If your arrows are fletched with feathers it makes no difference what position the cock feather is in. The feathers will bend down as the arrow passes over the shelf or rest. However, there is one exception that being wooden arrows. The nock of a wooden arrow should be affixed so that the nock groove is perpendicular to the growth rings in the shaft. When 3x120 fletching is used the cock feather (which is just a feather of a different color or pattern) is usually set in a position perpendicular to the nock groove. It is traditional, but then we are traditional archers.:laugh:

If your arrows are fletched with plastic vanes. You are posting on the wrong board.:icon_jokercolor: Just kidding! Seriously, regardless of the fletching pattern fletchings almost always make contact with the bow or rest during the shot. If you use plastic vanes it will cause deflection. For that reason traditional archers who shoot off the shelf or a fixed (non-moving) rest usually use arrows fletched with feathers.


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

some even shoot cock feather in.


----------



## longbowdude (Jun 9, 2005)

All bows are different. You should tune your arrows to shoot so you either get zero fletch contact or the least contact you possibly can. Use powder on the riser or lipstick on the fletch and adust your nocks acordingly.


----------



## suwat (Feb 1, 2008)

*Cock featherup*

Thanks for all the feed back. I did think that if feathers were used that they would fold back no matter how positioned.


----------



## NOX (Mar 1, 2007)

trapperDave said:


> some even shoot cock feather in.


I get no different flight from cock feather in, or out....., but can shoot hundreds and hundreds with cock feather in, with no wear at all on the hen. with cock out, maybe after 400 shots, I get some wear, but really , when you have it tuned, it does not matter......


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

Farley said:


> If an arrow is tuned properly, it isn't going to interfere with the bow anyways. You could shoot in an position and not worry.


Yep,with the right arrow the fletching should clear the riser no matter how you nock it.
I belive most folks are over spined and it shows with feather wear,amoungst other things.:wink:


----------



## TALON (Mar 20, 2006)

longbowdude nailed it! Every bow is different, most especially when shooting off-the-shelf. Sometimes a slight arrow nock rotation, can make all the difference.


----------



## Crowdog (Aug 30, 2005)

Every shaft will have one side that is stiffer then the other, and thats where you put the cock feather. You can find the stiff side using a spine tester, or just seal the ends on the shafts and float them in a bathtube, the heavy side will turn down. You want the stiff side facing out.
On wood arrows, you want the cock feather to align with the grain of the wood, not against it. 
So to get the most consistant arrow flight you can, it does matter where the cock feather is.


----------



## suwat (Feb 1, 2008)

*Cock feather up vs traditional way*

Thanks Crowdog, good info to know. I wasn't aware of how to find the stiff side of an arrow and how it may effect flight. Thanks


----------

